# New 5e DnD module: Temple of the Dragon Kin



## Joe Pearce (Jul 5, 2017)

The Wyrmkeep Entertainment Co. (my company) is proud to announce the immediate availability of our first fantasy RPG product, a 5E DnD adventure module entitled "Temple of the Dragon Kin"! Here is some background about the scenario:

The sage, Gaspar Uberbellum, seeks to hire a party of stalwart adventurers to find and explore a lost temple dedicated to the veneration of dragons and their humanoid children, the dragonborn. Within this Temple of the Dragon Kin is a powerful magic item that the sage covets: the Helm of the Dragon Lord. The group will be paid handsomely for successfully locating, extracting, and returning the Helm to Gaspar.

Sounds like a profitable arrangement! Simple really. Well, the adventurers should expect to encounter deadly traps, inscrutable puzzles, and powerful guardians along the way. Nothing that a strong and resourceful party of adventurers cannot overcome. Although they might still want to be a wary about dragons!

Based on my 20+ years experience in creating RPG adventures to run for my own players, I expect you (as GM) and your players will really enjoy Temple of the Dragon Kin!

The module can be ordered in either softcover or PDF format. Click here (softcover) or here (PDF) to proceed directly to an order page, or visit the company's RPG Product page at wyrmkeep.com/rpg.

Below are some sample pages from the module...


----------

